# locale sthet immer auf posix

## Deadman44

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute mal etwas mit den deutschen manpages von infodrom.org rumgespielt und ausversehen statt LANG="de" oder LC_MESSAGES="de", export LANG="de" und export LC_Messages="de" eingeben. Dann hab ich erfahren, dass es nur LANG="de" hätte sein müssen. Seit dem steht alles auf POSIX, wenn ich locale ausführe. Habe schon teilweise gegooglet, aber bin leider nicht wirklich weitergekommen. WEnn ich locale-gen ausführe, hilft das leider auch nicht. Für Interessierte, hier ist meine locale.gen: http://rafb.net/p/B1RULe89.html .

Hoffe, dass wenigstens ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

lg der tote Mann

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was steht in /etc/env.d/02locale ?

Ist das nach nem Neustart auch noch so?

Sebastian

----------

## Deadman44

/etc/env.d/02locale: No such file or directory

und nach einem neustart ist es immer noch so.

Mitterweile bin ich soweit gekommen, dass wenn ich LANG="de" und export LANG eingebe locale wieder allesauf de stehen hat (außer LC_ALL, aber glaube, das war schon immer so). Doch nach einem Neustart steht wieder alles auf POSIX  :Sad: 

----------

## Bitspyer

Und was sagt locale -a ?

Generell sollte /etc/env.d/02locale und /etc/locale.gen gesetzt sein...

Das steht zB in meiner 02locale drin

```

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

```

Die 02locale einfach selbst erstellen....

----------

## Deadman44

```
# locale -a

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE@euro

en_US

en_US.utf8

```

02locale habe ich erstellt mit dem Inhalt deiner 02locale, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich glaube, dass ich es schaffen muss, dass LANG="de" den Neustart überlebt

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Du kannst kein System mit iso 15 machen und dann die Locale auf UTF-8 setzen.

Deine 02locale sollte so aussehen:

# cat /etc/env.d/02locale

```

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

```

Sebastian

EDIT: Lies dir das ma durch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

----------

## Deadman44

hab ich jetzt geändert. Hat leider nichts geholfen  :Sad: 

----------

## Hollowman

Haste gebootet?

Was ist die Ausgabe von 

echo $LANG $LC_ALL

Was sagt:

export -p

Poste nochma deine /etc/env.d/02locale

Sebastian

----------

## notHerbert

Es sollte so ganz gut gehen,

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

zunächst die Locale löschen und setzen,

```
LC_ALL=""

env-update && source /etc/profile

locale
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## Hollowman

@ notHerbert

UTF 8 geht bei ihm nicht, das hat er nicht in seiner locale.gen drin stehen, siehe erstes Posting. Er muss schon ISO-8859-15 oder ISO8859-1 nehmen. Oder er muss komplett auf UTF 8 umstellen.

Sebastian

----------

## notHerbert

Komisch, es hat kein sinn.  Hast du USE=nls und CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y ?

----------

## Deadman44

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> @ notHerbert
> 
> UTF 8 geht bei ihm nicht, das hat er nicht in seiner locale.gen drin stehen, siehe erstes Posting. Er muss schon ISO-8859-15 oder ISO8859-1 nehmen. Oder er muss komplett auf UTF 8 umstellen.
> 
> Sebastian

 

Und genau das habe ich jetzt gemacht. Ich bin der Lokalisierungsanleitung nachgegangen und habe jetzt mein ganzes System auf utf8 laufen und locale hats mir sogar bestätigt  :Wink: .

Sry, dass ich mich seit Donnerstag nicht mehr gemeldet hatte, ich musste plötzlich weg und kam erst heute abend wieder. Ist normalerweise nicht meine Art, mich einfach nicht mehr zu melden.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe, die ihr euch meinetwegen gegeben habt  :Smile: .

lg der tote Mann

----------

## notHerbert

Bitte schön.   :Smile: 

----------

